

The development industry is broken - ryanchartrand
http://x-team.com/2014/08/the-development-industry-is-broken-and-were-here-to-fix-it/

======
forca
Great points in the article. I agree 100%. I have long thought we were
treading water.

I agree with making progress, but there is just so much NIH syndrome out there
when it comes to new languages, development practices, you name it. I honestly
miss the older days when I was doing simpler Perl stuff. The expectation was
for me to solve a discreet problem, not enable a group of people to ramp up to
a billion dollar company in less than a year.

Startups that focus on the money always do worse than those who focus on
delivering good software, services, whatever. Solve a problem and the money
will come naturally. There is really nothing new under the sun, just different
ways to do things. Lately, I just want to solve problems, not come up with
"new" things.

